# My tropheus going Crazy on Repashy Food



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I've been feeding my Tropheus the Soilent Green for about a week now and they go totally insane over the stuff.

I noticed some spawning again the other day too after at least a 1 month hiatus. I've switched nearly completely over to Repashy products on this tank which has 40 odd Tropheus in it and a dozen Petrochromis Bulu Point's.

Heres a little video of them enjoying a meal!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow - they LOVE that stuff it looks like.


----------

